# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  حل للعطل الشائع في الغلاكسي S5  من شركة سامسونغ

## marrakechi

إخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم حل لأحد الأعطال الشائعة في  S5 وهوأحد أسباب انعدام البورمعتمد من شركة سامسونغ.

----------


## shahrayare

MERCI

----------


## baddou mohamed

merci akhi alkarim

----------


## izanivan

u r welcomez

----------


## margahany3000

فين الشرح يا اساذنا

----------

